# Back to front scaping.........whats your thoughts?



## B7fec (13 Feb 2011)

Hi All,

I'm in the process of gathering ideas for my new scape and am thinking about trying a 'back to front' planted scape, the likes of which can be seen on youtube, planted up by Mr Amano. I'm interested to hear peoples thoughts on this style of scape and would welcome any sort of ideas, plant suggestions etc.

Having not seen a 'back to front' scape on UKAPS before i don't mind taking a risk on something new.......

Cheers Ben


----------



## tyrophagus (13 Feb 2011)

Can you link to the you tube videos?


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2011)

I've said to many people recently, that i think the final images are the test for this type of layout. 

here's a final shot from this style of tank...incredible IMO!


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2011)

They dont work, when viewed like this IMO, but amano is looking further ahead it appears.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2011)

I don't think it's something I'll try myself just yet but I do like the concept Amano has come with here.  Larger textures in the foreground, finer in the background to create an illusion of mega-depth.  

I don't think it's as effective or will be as popular as the open-sand foreground was 10 years ago, but credit to Amano for treading new ground.

I say go for it Ben.  It's good to step out of comfort zones!

I would try working with plants that have similar textures but different leaf sizes.  For example, Sagittaria subulata at the front, then Echinodorus tenellus, then Eleocharis parvula.  Something like that.  You may have to bank the substrate up, so the background plants are visible.


----------



## B7fec (13 Feb 2011)

Out of my comfort zone is hitting the nail on the head there! 

I have found inspiration hard to come by but found some examples here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJxo3vdC ... re=related

If I go ahead I think I'll be needing plenty of advice guys!! I'm thinking of this as a short term scape, as I like the thought of trying this out.....being something new and all that, but not actually sure I'll like the overall look as much as a traditional NA Scape.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I would try working with plants that have similar textures but different leaf sizes.  For example, Sagittaria subulata at the front, then Echinodorus tenellus, then Eleocharis parvula.  Something like that.  You may have to bank the substrate up, so the background plants are visible.



Cheers for the planting suggestions George and the substrate idea, something I had already been thinking of. Any other planting combo's welcomed!!

Mark what book is that photo from? Haven't seen that before and looks very interesting?


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2011)

B7fec said:
			
		

> but not actually sure I'll like the overall look as much as a traditional NA Scape.



This is why I've suggested that the final image is key to this layout. It's not the style of tank you'd want to look at everyday, because it just doesn't work in 'live mode' so to speak.   As soon as i saw the tanks, i knew exactly what he was up to.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Mark what book is that photo from? Haven't seen that before and looks very interesting?



It's from an aquajournal Ben. not one i own, but an image I've found on tinternet.   

I'm really up for this style of scape, just to push my photography a little bit.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2011)

you want this edition...  order direct from ADA japan

http://www.naacademy.pl/Aquajournal/Vol ... earch_1=13


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2011)

The latest ADA catalogue, "The Book of ADA", has a few examples of this style.


----------



## B7fec (13 Feb 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> t's not the style of tank you'd want to look at everyday, because it just doesn't work in 'live mode' so to speak.


 Know exactly what you mean........ final image and planning are key to this working.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> you want this edition...


 Cheers mate,   will take a look now....... may even put a wanted post on the forum....might be a long shot.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The latest ADA catalogue, "The Book of ADA", has a few examples of this style.


 Have been thinking about getting that book for a nose and some inspiration......just made my mind up George, cheers!  

On reflection on the whole 'Back to front' scaping idea, I'm thinking about coping the plant selections from one of Amano's tanks rather then trying to make a plant selection up myself......mainly incase I really make a mess of it. I think I'll treat the whole scape as an experiment and to have first hand experience on what one of these scapes look like in the flesh.


----------



## nry (14 Feb 2011)

Different, but I'm in this for the fish as well as the plants and as strangely OK as the magazine spread looks, where are the fish?


----------



## B7fec (14 Feb 2011)

Good point mate.......


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Feb 2011)

I like the idea of the concept, but I think, even with the guidance of Amano, these types of scapes in the ADA gallery are not hitting the spot for me, and I suspect many others. 

Its a trend that will be shorted lived as I think that this style does not hit that sweet spot of aesthetic bliss for many people. I takes to much imagination on the behalf of the viewer to make sense of this style. Most will look and think its nice, they may even think its over crowded near the glass. It takes a special vision from the view to make sense of it all. 
Of course this is fine, but when presenting it to the wide world, which a lot of people like to do with their scapes, I fear they will be down beat by the responses they receive. 

I think if people can pull it of, they will be a true genius. Amano has the backing of a huge following to see a trend take over. There will be many behind him doing a better job, but Amano will still be seen as ground breaking. He is of course, but lets not put him to high on our pedestal.

I will have ago at this my self when im back on the horse, but I still think, side by side, the more tradition aesthetic designs will get the wow factor of this style.

Good look with it Ben, I know youl do a grand job. Its going to be all about the detail and scale.

Cheers.


----------



## B7fec (15 Feb 2011)

Cheers Graeme, but I am starting to realise the shear amount of planning this sort of scape needs, my god! talk about mind boggling! I'm a NA man through and through and scaping in an NA style just comes naturally without a second thought, I think thats where this style of scape is going so against my grain.......and therefore proofing hard to get my head around. I don't mind trying something different though.......I like a challenge! More thinking to do I think!


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Feb 2011)

Cheers guys, a new vid from the ADA gallery. Captured last month so this is fresh and amazing quality.



You also can see these tanks fully matured. Or get inspired by others.


----------



## chump54 (15 Feb 2011)

Thanks Viktor, what a great video... very inspiring


----------

